# Performatrin Ulta Grain Free?



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I was at Pet Value you today picking up a collar and some smelly treats (looking for a dog that's gone missing  ) and I saw a new food which was Performatrin Ultra Grain Free. I was wondering what your guys opinions are on it? I am looking for a good food for my mom to feed her dogs. Right now were feeding TLC which is not grain free and I'm looking to upgrade to something better for the dogs. We have a stinky lab (he LOVES to swim) and of course, we all know about labs and their ear infections. Were trying to prevent those from ever happening! We are paying $60 dollars for 15kg of TLC at the moment. I can't find a price on the Performatrin but I think that's because it's new in stores. 

Anyway, here are the ingredient break downs. 

Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free:



> Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Salmon Meal, Duck Meal, Potato, Peas, Chicken Fat stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E), Vegetable Pomace (Tomato, Carrot, Celery, Beet, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach), Natural Flavor, Cultured Yeast, Whole Fresh Sweet Potato, Pumpkin, Whole Cranberries, Whole Blueberries, Sea Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Lecithin, Choline Chloride, Alfalfa Juice Concentrate, Dried Kelp, Fresh Spinach, Fresh Whole Blackberries, Dried Yeast, Taurine, Rosemary Extract, Marigold Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Spirulina, Green Tea Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Ascorbyl Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Bifidobacterium Bifidium, Streptococcus Faecium, Zinc Proteinate (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Proteinate (source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate (source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Proteinate (source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Inositol, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Calcium Iodide, Selenium Yeast (source of Organic Selenium).


TLC: 


> Lamb Meal, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Whole Grain Barley, Whole Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a Natural Source of Vitamin E), Potato, Chicken, Salmon Meal, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil (Natural Source of DHA), Calcium Carbonate, Flaxseed, Whole Dried Egg, Potassium Chloride, Cultured Yeast, Kelp, Lecithin, Apple, Tomato, Chicory Root Extract, Mannan-oligosaccharides, Choline Chloride, Vitamins, Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, Niacin, Vitamin C , Inositol, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Beta Carotene, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin K, Biotin, Vitamin B12, Minerals, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Proteinate , Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Selenium, Taurine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Probiotics, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Enterococcus Faecium, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum, L-carnitine, Chondroitin Sulphate, Thyme, Cassia, Anise, Chamomile, Horseradish, Juniper, Ginger, Rosemary Extract


Do you think it would be beneficial to switch over? Does anyone know the price of the grain free, I may just be a weirdo and not be able to find it, haha!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

looks like a good food, reminds me a bit of orijen, I would definitely give it a go, especially since it appears to have higher protein content.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I think we will give it a go and see how it is. We have two bags of TLC left so it might take a while, haha! I'll continue looking for some other foods. Does anyone know of any other good ones? Better than this one for maybe the same amount or cheaper?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

its hard to say since I couldnt find any prices online, plus youre in canada so the currency doesent match either. Few other canadian brands to look into would be holistic blend, horizon(legacy, amicus and complete), acana, and petcurean(though I'm not a huge fan of some of their formulas due to low meat content). Not sure what the prices of those are but you can go to manufacturers site and find store locators and check it out for yourself.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

hey, i'm a little late on this thread but I think I can help out . I work at pet valu and this food did just come out a few months ago. from the feedback i've been getting from customers, it's a great food. It's 69.99 for a 25.3 pound bag


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Performatrin are Pet Value's inhouse brand and used to be made by the infamous Menu Foods. Don't know if that still holds true. For what is regarded a mid quality brand it got a high price point. Personally I'd like to know the sources for the ingredients before I'd spend $70 on a bag of Performatrin. Just look at PC's chicken formula, impressive ingredients at rock bottom prices. Is it that great? Probably not.
I'd have a look at Precise, Fromm, Holistic Blend, Wholesome Blend, Canidae and Lifetime.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

It is pet valu's brand and there are 4 formulas. 2 of which are meh, one is good and ultra seems to be the best one so far. Again, it just came out a few months ago so its hard to say how great the food is really but so far, I've heard good things. I could find out where the ingredients come from and who makes it tomorrow.


----------

